# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 10/2011 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Didau đang cảm thấy tràn đầy cảm hứng, do đó đã tự ý thay đổi một vài thông tin trong tuần này cho các bạn, đặc biệt cho những tín đồ Shopping. Bạn nào đến Singapore trong thời gian tới thì lưu ý nhé!. Ngòai ra, chúng mình cũng giới thiệu đến các bạn một khu du lịch mới ở An giang, đến mùa Thu ở Đông Âu và nhiều những thông tin khuyến mãi khách sạn khác  :Wink: 

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Khu du lịch rừng Madagui, Lâm Đồng*

Phòng Villas: 1.075.000 VND (2 người/phòng)Phòng tập thể: 945.000đ/khách (6 người/phòng)

* Bao gồm:

1 đêm phòng Villas hoặc phòng Family với buffet sáng.Xe jeep phục vụ đưa đón khi nhận và trả phòng.Tour khám phá & chinh phục rừng Madagui với hướng dẫn viên3 bữa ăn chính thực đơn cá suối rau rừngMiễn phí 1 bình rượu cần Tây Nguyên 6 lít, khoai bắp, 1 bữa ăn khuya nhẹ.Miễn phí sân bắn súng sơn trong 1 giờ (áo, nón bảo hộ, khí CO2 ,hướng dẫn kỹ năng an toàn và sử dụng súng, trọng tài điều khiển trận đấu và 50 viên đạn sơn/khách)Tour chèo thuyền hơi chinh phục sông Đạ HuoaiThuế và phí phục vụ.

Chương trình kéo dài đến 31/12/2011

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Orchid Beach Resort & Spa, Phan Thiết*

Giá: 145$/2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm phòng Beach Front Villa với bữa sáng hàng ngày1 bữa tối dưới nến dành cho 2 người1 giờ massage dành cho 2 ngườiNước uống và trái cây chào đón

Chương trình áp dụng cho đến 31/12/2011 (không áp dụng cho dịp lễ, tết)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Gold Coast Hotel, Đà Nẵng*

Giá: 139$/phòng

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm phòng Deluxe với buffet sáng tại nhà hàng PoolsideĐón tiễn sân bay và đưa đến phố cổ Hội AnTrái cây chào đón và hoa trong phòngTour nửa ngày tham quan biển Mỹ Khê và Ngũ Hành Sơn1 bữa tối dưới nến dành cho 2 người tại nhà hàng Poolside GardenQuà tặng đặc biệt

Chương trình được áp dụng đến 15/11/2011

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Lotus Hotel, Hội An*

Giá: 86$/người (chia sẻ phòng twin)

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm phòng Superior với buffet sáng hàng ngàyĐón tiễn từ sân bay Đà Nẵng đến khách sạnCity tour Hội An (bao gồm HDV, vé vào cổng và vận chuyển)1 bữa tối Việt Nam tại nhà hàng Lotus (không bao gồm nước uống)Xe đi Hội An và biển Cửa Đại theo lịchThuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình được áp dụng đến 31/10/2011

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Khách sạn Thanh Hương - Đà Lạt*

Giá: từ 180.000 VND/phòng/đêmĐịa chỉ: 02 Bùi Thị Xuân - F2 - Tp.Đà Lạt - Lâm Đồng.

Tọa lạc ngay trung tâm thành phố, có vẻ bề ngoài nhỏ nhắn, thiết kế bên trong độc đáo với không gian ấm cúng. Phòng nghỉ khá rộng và đầy đủ tiện nghi và với mức giá phù hợp cho những bạn đi du lịch “balo”  :Big Grin: 

Chương trình được áp dụng đến 31/12/2011

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Singapore*

Khác với các mùa khác trong năm thì những tháng cuối năm là thời gian du lịch dành cho những bạn thích mua sắm. Điểm đến nước ngoài tuần này sẽ là thông tin du lịch đến Singapore cho “Shopingholic” của Didau  :Wink: .

Theo dõi Cập nhật vé máy bay của Didau để xem chọn cho mình chiếc vé tốt nhất đến Sing nhé!

*KHÁCH SẠN*

Mức giá khách sạn ở Singapore khá đắt so với những thành phố khác Bangkok, Tphcm.. Didau cũng gợi ý bạn 1 vài khách sạn để bạn lựa chọn cho phù hợp với túi tiền của mình

*Fragrance Hostel*

Giá 22 - 25$ SGD ( khoảng 19 -20 USD)

Một dạng hostel khá nổi tiếng ở Singapore đối với những bạn thường đi du lịch với chi phí hạn chế.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

* Value Hotel Thomson*

Giá 129 SGD (~ 99 USD)

Tọa lạc ngay trung tâm thành phố, có vẻ bề ngoài nhỏ nhắn, thiết kế bên trong độc đáo với không gian ấm cúng. Phòng nghỉ khá rộng và đầy đủ tiện nghi và với mức giá phù hợp cho những bạn đi du lịch “balo” 

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*MỘT VÀI KHU MUA SẮM*

Orchard Road: đây là con đường mua sắm tập trung nhiều trung tâm lớn với nhiều mặt hàng cao cấp nổi tiếng thế giới.China Town: thật sự thu hút bởi những mặt hàng là sản vật của Trung Hoa, khu vực này luôn đông đúc, nhộn nhịp với các trung tâm mua sắm, chợ đêm, khu ẩm thực....Làng Hà Lan: là kho tàng cho những người yêu thích những món đồ thủ công và những cửa hàng trưng bày đồ cổ.Khu Tiểu Ấn: nổi tiếng với trung tâm thương mại Mustafa Centre, mở cửa 24/24, tất cả các mặt hàng phong phú từ thức ăn, đồ trang trí, quần áo... đều có giá thấp nhất tại Singapore.

_* Lưu ý_: Mua bất cứ thứ gì ở Singapore cũng đóng thuế GST 7%, bạn nhớ lấy hóa đơn và sẽ được hoàn thuế ở các sân bay. Nên hỏi hải quan nhé!

Ở Singapore bạn có thể sử dụng xe buýt hoặc tàu điện ngầm (MRT) để di chuyển. Có thể dùng thẻ ez-link và nạp tiền tối đa từ 10$ tại các phòng vé Transitlink hoặc sử dụng tiền mặt tại các máy bán vé tự động GTM. Ngoài ra để không bị lạc đường thì bạn nên truy cập vào hệ thống tuyến đường thông minh tại: Welcome to SBS Transit hoặc tải bản đồ tuyến MRT tại: www.smrt.com.sg, có thể lấy miễn phí tại sân bay.

----------

